# Adopted Cat, Randomly Attacks



## ShoGinn (Dec 23, 2006)

We adopted a 4 year old Female Calico with beautiful mid length fur. My wife and I fell in love with her at the local SPCA after only minutes of being around her. She was very affectionate rubbing against our legs and very friendly. We decided to adopt her. We brought her home and she adjusted very well; checking out the place etc. She is our only cat so thats not a problem.
After only the next day she started exhibiting "bad" behavior. She would be brushing up against you and then you would pet her for only a second and she would turn and attack and bite and scratch then run away.
She would then sometimes hide under the table and then wait for one of us to walk by and then attack us as we walked by. Also running away after.
I have tried many methods to try and curb this behavior with no luck. I have tried just holding her until she lets go taking quite the onslaught of scratches. Also getting a spray bottle and spraying as soon as she attacks.
Nothing seems to work. My wife is getting upset because we are at our ends.
Our option now is to either declaw her (since she is indoor only) but I still think its mean and wont fix a behavior problem. Or even worse give up on her and take her back to the shelter as a "bad egg"

I am scared that these random attacks which happen even when we are laying down could happen up near our face or at our face causing potential serious harm.

The vet we took it too said that she is just a "bad cat" and that we really cannot do anything. I really don't want that to be the case but all i have to go by is what i've read in books and on the internet. I have been around quite a few cats but this is the first I have ever had personally.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello there and welcome to Cat Forum!

As for your cat's behavior, what kind of body language does she exhibit? Does she hiss? Does she lay her ears back? Does he get into a defensive posture? What is her tail doing the whole time?

Many people, I feel, mistake such behavior for aggression when in fact, that is considered play. Cats play rough at times, but there is a line that cats will not cross when playing. I have been bit by a cat that is playing. It may hurt, but you can tell the cat is only playing. And I have also been bit by a cat that was genuinely upset and was attacking me to cause injury and defend itself. The force of his bite and the level of pain from it was MUCHO HIGHER than a playful bite! Btw, I was not teasing the cat!!!!!! I had to get the cat that eventually became my Munchie out from behind a sofa. He was a 4month old kitten we got for my Grandmother who was ill from a stroke. But granny's condition became so bad that she could not take care of Munchie, then called Jade. So munchie got nervous when I tried to get him out. He bit me out of fear, NOT because I was teasing him. I just wanted to clear that up. 

Cats tend to play with other cats the same way. Remember, cats are natural hunters and that form of play is often considered practice for their hunting skills. Some 1st time cat owners may not be aware of that. Yet for all the roughhousing they do, it is nothing compared to a down and dirty cat fight between 2 rival cats or a cat pouncing on its prey.


----------



## ShoGinn (Dec 23, 2006)

Well she lays her ears back and her eyes get big. its hard to explain because I really don't understand that much about cat behavior (but I'm getting a crash course believe you me  )

you can tell 100% when she is going to do it when you look at her.

I guess its the randomness in which she does it which is what concerns me and that there is no provocation.

Sometimes it does have to do with petting sometimes its just us watching TV. 

I know that they are excellent hunters and thats what they strive for.

And it might just be our toes or fingers or just a moving elbow that sets her off.

I don't want to say she has to stop being a cat. But what can make a 4 year old cat so "playful"

Guess we need to make her eat more so she gets calm  (jk btw) she is just full of spunk!

I am just concerned that this play action will ultimately end up in some bad injury to myself or my wife.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey there. Too bad my cats are all around 9 years or older. Therefore, they are not as playful as they used to be. Otherwise, I could videotape them and post it on YouTube so u can see what I am explaining.

But going back and reading your post, I can tell the cat has warmed up to you. After all she IS brushing against you and your wife. You mentioned she was from an SPCA shelter. So I take it the kitty was confiscated as a cruelty case? If so, she could still be wary of a hand coming down upon her like that. Her former owners may very well have abused her in such a fashion. In that case, she is still not trying to hurt you, but rather protecting herself. In time, I am sure she will come around. Sadly, many cruelty cases take extra time to regain the trust of humans...  

Have you tried petting her while laying flat on the floor? A cat may feel more at ease if they can get on top of you and be higher than you.

As far as injuries, unless you get a bite or scratch that becomes infected, there is really no injury that is truly serious. In my opinion, cat scratches are no worse than falling off your bicycle and skinning your knee.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think its nice of you to give this cat a chance instead of just taking her back. Its quite possible that this is why she ended up in the shelter in the first place.

First off, declawing will most likely not solve this problem, so I don't think you should even consider it as an option. Declawing a cat (especially one that is already 4 years old) can have some serious consequenses. cats that are declawed may develop behavioral problems, such as increased defensiveness or increased biting. It can also result in a loss of litterbox habits (because of the pain) or bone and joint ailments as they age.

To me, it sounds like she may be playing rough. 
Overstimulation aggression could also be another possibility. Overstimulation usually happens when you are petting the cat, she's laying there all nice and enjoying it, and then she just attack for seemingly no reason. What really happens is that she's had enough but her ways of showing are very subtle...maybe its just a little twich of the tail, dialated pupils or an ear twitches a certain way. Its often difficult for many people to pick up on these "triggers" at first, but if you really learn to look for them, you'll be able to tell when enough is enough.

As for playing rough,
It'll take some persistance, but it is possible to teach an adult cat what appropriate play is. You say that you can tell 100% that she's going to attack when you look at her, and thats going to help a lot.
When she attacks you, its very important that you don't act aggressively towards her, as she will react defensively and it will result in fear and distrust.
When she attacks, its usually recommended that you give a loud sharp "no!" or "ouch!" to let her know that she has hurt you and that it is not appropriate behavior. What you should do from there is redirect her attention to a toy.
If you have time to react before she attacks, then immediately redirect her to a toy.

Of course, from what you describe, previous abuse is also a possibility. If her playful (or not so playful attacks) resulted in her being smacked or hit by her previous owner, then that may explain why she attacks and then runs away. Maybe it wasn't abuse, but it could be that she was handled roughly and is afraid of people reaching toward her or petting her. If you raise an arm towards her, does she cringe and back away or react defensively? If so, then chances are she was abused, and this situation is going to require a different, careful, gentle approach... but there's still a good chance that she'll come around.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you need to redirect her play attention onto something besides yourself and your wife. 
Toy.
Another kitten.

...also, if you can SEE her getting ready to pounce on you, say a sharp "Aaannnt!" and that should divert her from her intention.


----------



## ShoGinn (Dec 23, 2006)

Lots of good info here, appreciate all your help. The adoption papers said she was taken to the SPCA due to not getting along with "other pets" in the house she was in. 

Going to try some of these redirection techniques. Thanks!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

ShoGinn said:


> Lots of good info here, appreciate all your help. The adoption papers said she was taken to the SPCA due to not getting along with "other pets" in the house she was in.
> 
> Going to try some of these redirection techniques. Thanks!


Those papers explain a lot. If there were dogs in the house, they may have harassed her by constantly pawing at them, etc. Right now, she does feel very comfortable in her new home and is happy there. Otherwise she would not have come out as much as she did.

I think it is hogwash that the one vet labelled her a "bad cat." Has he been around a lot of SPCA cases? How does he know that nothing can be done? I would probably ignore the pseudo-psychoanalytical advice and continue to love this cat. I would not give up on her at all. Just give her whatever space she needs with regards to petting, etc. In time, she is sure to mellow out as she becomes more trusting. In the meantime, please keep us updated on how she is doing. I would love to hear of her progress.


----------



## ShoGinn (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiring thoughts, we are going to keep trying.

Here are some pics to put a face to the "problems"


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The eyes mostly closed and looking away means that she trusts you. She is starting to accept you.

My late Sam was a lot like your cat when i first adopted him, because he was abused in his "previous life". It took several months, and a lot of patience, but Sam turned out to be the most loyal, smartest, and gentle-playing cat i ever had in my life.

One thing though: my Sam never quite got over his fear of strangers. He would hide if someone he didn't know was around, until i specifically told him they were a friend. Only then would he come out and 'introduce himself', checking them out and rubbing against their leg.

Give your kitty love and patience, and you'll be rewarded many times over. 
:xmasstree :kittyball


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awww, such a real muffin!!  Like Guntercat said, she is starting to trust you and I agree you will be greatly rewarded with just a little bit of time and patience. She is obviously quite happy where she is.


----------

